# battling brown dust algae (diatoms)



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

What are the specs of the tank and tap water?


----------



## john.shephard25 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had this problem almost a year .The only thing that helped my tank was anti phosphate ceramics.But now I have green spot algae:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## twospoos (Sep 25, 2011)

I have the same thing in my tank. I am new to the hobby. Had to have the EDGE when I saw it. I did swap the lights out for LEDs as was suggested here.

What I have noticed is the only place I have the brown algea is directly under the lights. You can even see in the photo where one leaf shades the other there is a line where the algea starts to grow.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I just finished dealing with this in my tank -- caused by very low nitrates.

Wipe off all you can, 50% water change, does KNO3 generously.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Otocinclus love brown algae by the way.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Otocinclus love brown algae by the way.


True, but these are also very sensitive fish to tank transfers and water conditions. I only recommend them to folks that I know are experienced with more sensitive fishies.

I bought 10 oto's earlier this week. Checked the LFS' stock, and all seemed healthy. 2 hours of drip acclimation, 1 drop per second, double checked pH and temp to make sure the water parameter on the bucket has matched that of the tank. 1 died about 4 hours after the transfer. 2 didn't look too good after the transfer, but now seem to be doing well in the hospital tank.


----------



## Master3z (Oct 13, 2011)

maybe you guys will not believe me i had an otocinclus in my tank...he ate/damaged all my valisneria...


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Master3z said:


> maybe you guys will not believe me i had an otocinclus in my tank...he ate/damaged all my valisneria...


hmm first time I've heard about otocinclus eating live plants. Maybe he was eating the diatoms on the leaves, but the diatoms has already caused damaged to the leaves underneath.
I know diatoms wrecks the fine leaves of my myrio's. If I have seen my otos eating the diatoms there, I can also mistake my otos for eating the plant....


----------



## john.shephard25 (Oct 13, 2011)

zergling said:


> I just finished dealing with this in my tank -- caused by very low nitrates.
> 
> Wipe off all you can, 50% water change, does KNO3 generously.


You say low KNO3 but in my tank I have a lots of staghorn and blue algae and I do dose generously KNO3.


----------

